# Queen Math



## Clayton Huestis (Jan 6, 2013)

I'd wait another week. If your real concerned add a frame of eggs from another hive.


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

Clayton Huestis said:


> I'd wait another week. If your real concerned add a frame of eggs from another hive.


I'm not concerned just yet. I have some queen cells started in a nuc, due in 9 days or so, which would be perfect timing to put in this hive if she doesn't pan out.

I just wasn't sure how this could have happened, the timing doesn't add up.


----------



## AR Beekeeper (Sep 25, 2008)

Are you sure she is not a virgin that had just emerged? They are full sized, then shrink before their mating flight.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

How's the weather out there?
At 66F it is still a bit cold for her mating flight.
I have a situation like yours now. It is a week already but
the new virgin hasn't mated yet. So if it is still cooler than
usual out there chance are that she is still a virgin queen.
After one month there is a chance that the hive will develop the
laying workers. Are you going to wait another week to see if she
is laying or not?


----------



## tanksbees (Jun 16, 2014)

AR Beekeeper said:


> Are you sure she is not a virgin that had just emerged? They are full sized, then shrink before their mating flight.


She looked long and wide - I suppose she could have just emerged - but if that was the case I think I should still have brood from the old queen?

I've only seen virgin queens a couple times - I try to stay out of the hive when I know queens are emerging - don't want to break cells and have heard it can interfere with mating.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I do the opposite when I know queens are about to be
emerged. I went in to inspect them to make sure that they
are doing fine. Sometimes the virgin cannot emerge so she
died inside the cell. Sure I have broken more cells but grafted
more than enough to go around this issue. There is a post I just
updated on the queen forum to see the virgin pics today. The other one
still moving inside the cell so I leave her be.
Sometimes the virgin swarmed on an after swarm. If there is no marked queen then
she still maybe a virgin. That means you have not captured the mated original old queen.


----------



## Daznz (Oct 18, 2014)

I introduced a mated queen took her 3 weeks to start laying at the start of the flow now she's a awesome queen


----------



## Planner (Apr 3, 2016)

I am not certainties is the proper place to pose, but do you know anyone that has queens sale at this time? Preferably survivor or hygienic.
Thanks


----------

